# Horse camp or lessons?



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

personally I would choose lessons over camp because of individual attention. However, depends on what your goals are & how old you are. If it is being with other kids & having fun with them for 3 days then a camp can be a blast. Generally though camps are set up for kids who don;t ride on a regular basis so the teaching is very very basic. If you already have been doing lessons you probably know most or all of what they will teach.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd choose lessons. The kid camps in my area don't teach too much of riding and care. It's fun, but I'd rather take 6 weeks of consistent lessons.


----------



## vergo97 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm 14 and I've been riding for 2 years, the stable owener said me and another girl would be the best riders there. I don't know anything about horse care, I can groom and tack up a horse and that is it, I was hoping that I could learn how to muck out, feed etc, but I don't know whether it would be worth doing it if I would lose all my lessons for the summer. 

I was told that most other people at the camp would be younger than me, and I don't really know anyone there. I'm quite shy and my mum said it would be good for me to get to know people.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

vergo97 said:


> I'm 14 and I've been riding for 2 years, the stable owener said me and another girl would be the best riders there. I don't know anything about horse care, I can groom and tack up a horse and that is it, I was hoping that I could learn how to muck out, feed etc, but I don't know whether it would be worth doing it if I would lose all my lessons for the summer.
> 
> I was told that most other people at the camp would be younger than me, and I don't really know anyone there. I'm quite shy and my mum said it would be good for me to get to know people.


I would choose lessons! I agree with your mum about mtg people but doesn't sound like this one is a good fit. Is there a small group of kids at the barn that you can do group lessons with? it is a great way to meet & get to know kids near your age with the same interest. with 2 years of riding & the kids being younger..my best guess is boring or you'll end up teaching them *not necessarily a bad thing*


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

if you are on good terms with the person you take lessons from you could always just ask them if they would mind if for a certain amount of days a week can you work with one of the employees to get experience doing everything from mucking stalls and growing my knowledge.
if you volunteer your time they are usually very happy to teach you. 

but i would stick with lessons i did one kids camp with horses before and it was a waste


----------



## vergo97 (Dec 23, 2010)

I think I'll tell my mum I'll give it a miss then.

I would ask to help out at the stables, but my mum doesn't want me too because I'd have to make a commitment to be there every week, and she said that she isn't willing to sacrifice days out and weekend breaks because I have to be at the stables. She said that people can only spend lots of time with horses if their families are horsey as well and they don't do much else with their lives :-(


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

vergo97 said:


> I'm 14 and I've been riding for 2 years, the stable owener said me and another girl would be the best riders there. I don't know anything about horse care, I can groom and tack up a horse and that is it, I was hoping that I could learn how to muck out, feed etc, but I don't know whether it would be worth doing it if I would lose all my lessons for the summer.
> 
> I was told that most other people at the camp would be younger than me, and I don't really know anyone there. I'm quite shy and my mum said it would be good for me to get to know people.


 I am sure where you take lessons they would let you muck as many stall as you want and show you how to feed.


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

I work at a horse camp and can tell you that it is a lot of fun, but if you want to learn a lot and really improve and focus on your riding, you should take lessons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I guess I will go against the grain....lol...

Horse Camp may offer you the ability to meet many new people and also share ideas that you might not get during your regular lessons.

Some of my fondest teenage memories and friends we due to camps, meeting new people can always be rewarding.



.


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree with the first response, I feel as though lessons may be more beneficial to you in the long run.


----------



## michellethecatmeow (Jul 6, 2012)

horse camp


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

I agree with SouthernTrails  Horse camps are actually epic! You learn so much and they're really good fun. I've been the oldest at a couple I've been to and it made it more fun in some ways cz the younger kids look up to you, and you go back to your 10 yrold days and play around again! 

You could try sweet-talking your parents into letting you stick around the stables you ride at for an hour or so before/after your lessons and gain experience that way. Ask the stables, but most are happy for the free help!

If you have to chose between camp and 6 weeks of lessons, and the stables is open to helpers, you could strike a deal with your parents where you miss those weeks during the schoool holidays, but cycle to the stables (if possible) and help during the holidays so you still get your horsey fix without paying for lessons!

(Oh and my local stables gives free lessons if you help out for a while *cheeky grin*)


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

If it is a good horse camp, it is worth going to. My daughter's farm has day camps and summer camps, and though I agree with the other poster's that you won't get the one on one attention, you may get to do things that you wouldn't normally do in a lesson. Ride bareback, learn horse care and facts, try different riding styles, play games on horseback, try out different horses, work around different horses of all ages, etc. 

I learned to ride at a day camp and it is some of the best memories I have of childhood.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Those who are pros to the Horse Camp -

I believe that Horse Camp is amazing, fun, and one of the best experiances you could have. IF in the right situation. In this case, the OP has even admitted that this is a dry basics beginner camp, where she will be more likely to be TEACHING the camp  There will only be one other girl her age. It would be more like babysitting. And after this experiance, which I doubt she will learn much from, she will be out 6 weeks of good learning time!

Lessons, all the way  Save the horse camp for a later time for a diff. camp that you will fit better into


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

xJumperx said:


> Those who are pros to the Horse Camp -
> 
> I believe that Horse Camp is amazing, fun, and one of the best experiances you could have. IF in the right situation. In this case, the OP has even admitted that this is a dry basics beginner camp, where she will be more likely to be TEACHING the camp  There will only be one other girl her age. It would be more like babysitting. And after this experiance, which I doubt she will learn much from, she will be out 6 weeks of good learning time!
> 
> Lessons, all the way  Save the horse camp for a later time for a diff. camp that you will fit better into


I must have missed the part where she said she would be teaching. I thought she said that she would be one of the better riders and probably the oldest (but not by how much). However, she also said she didn't know anything about other factions of horse care other then riding. And I assume that she probably only rides one style. So maybe she would be a better rider in her style but she will have the opportunity to ride other styles.


----------



## vergo97 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm not sure if I would be able to help out at the stables during the holidays because they would want me to commit to being there certain days of the week, and my mum has already said she doesn't want my riding/time at the stables to impact on things the family does, like days out. :?

What kind of stuff is the basics? Even though I have been having lessons for two years, I know hardly anything about horse care. 

Another thing I didn't mention is that my friend is getting a horse this weekend and said that I could go and visit him in about a week, or some time in the holidays, and I'm hoping that she could teach me some stuff then. Obviously I wont be able to visit her horse that often though, but I could go and visit one or two days in the holidays and that is almost as long as the horse camp would be. But that wouldn't help me get to know people at the stables though (I don't know anyone there very well). 

I would really like to try riding bareback and I asked about it once in a lesson, but I was told that people only ride bareback on pony days/horse camp.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

truly my belief is that there is benefit to every thing you do around horses to increase your experience. I don't think either decision you make will be wrong...the "horse care" that you seem to crave is usually not taught in camps or lessons unless you ask (probably easier during lessons because it is 1:1 with a trainer) My kids both were camp counselors because their knowledge for out weighed the campers when they were 7 & 11 years old but we had horses! the things that were taught is how to groom...everyone joined in & gave a couple horses a bubble bath, there were games, popsicles, and they did a little arena riding...the horses were tacked up for them by my kids * the other counselors, they had to share horses & take turns..the kids seemed to have a lot of fun but again most of them were not lesson kids or kids with horses so it was an exciting experience. do what your heart is telling you to do. bareback riding truly is not that big of a deal especially in the summer when you & the horse will be sweaty. but if that is important to you to try then go for it!! It is great that your friend is getting a horse you will probably learn a ton of care from hanging out with her.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

As people have said, no wrong decisions  I think your more asking horse care vs. riding than horse camp vs. lessons though  So weigh your options - which would you rather be learning right now - How to take care of a horse, or how to ride a horse? (I know you know had to ride, you know what I mean ) Whatever you do will be a fun experiance


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I would say it would totally depend on the camp. There's good and bad. 



kitten_Val said:


> I'd choose lessons. The kid camps in my area don't teach too much of riding and care. It's fun, but I'd rather take 6 weeks of consistent lessons.


I just got a new student for that reason. Went to a camp and learned absolutely nothing. For what they spent on this camp, she could have had A LOT of lessons. She told her mom that she learned more in 1 lesson than she did in a week at camp.

I will say though when I was younger I went to a few legitimate horsemanship camps. They were all hosted by trainers at private barns, not a girl scout/summer camp type of deal.


----------



## hillsidefarm (Jul 8, 2012)

I love camp, and if it were up to me i would chose camp, but the horse you are riding has to be very fit, as i remember alot of horses going lame at my camp, even arfter the first day. also not having lessons can be a good thing, and it gives you a chance to get to know your horse better and lern a bit on your own.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I guess it depends on the camp. 

I'd normally say lessons because the level of instruction is likely superior.

Although, camps can be really, really good. It depends of course, on the camp, but I remember my first pony club camp was a turning point with my first pony. We'd spent months working on things but after a week of four or five hours of riding a day it all came together and we really started working as a team. 

Although this was through the pony club with my own horse, and prior to this I had done camps through the local riding school and they weren't so good. Fun enough but I didn't really learn and progress in the same way. That was just basic flatwork and games, a few trails and jumps, but the pony club camp had really good instructors and we did dressage, showjumping, cross country, polocrosse, sporting and mounted games, along with other unmounted courses in farriery and driving. 

So you have to make up your mind for yourself. If you're likely to be one of the best riders in the group you may get a little bored.


----------



## vergo97 (Dec 23, 2010)

The reason I want to learn about horse care is that I would love to loan a horse one day. My mum said that I'm not going to be able to spend any more time around horses until I'm in my 20's, and that I'm not going to be able to ride when I'm at uni/college because I won't have the time/money. I really don't want that to happen though, so I want to learn as much as I can about horse care now, so if I manage to get a job when I'm old enough I can loan a horse and know how to care for him/her. 

One thing I'm quite worried about is that it's all going to be aimed around little kids and going to be a bit awkward. 

I'm probably leaning towards lessons at the moment, but now I feel bad because I was sounding really interested in it at my last lesson, and then I'll have to say I don't want to go.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd go for the lessons myself.

Regarding horse care, try to explain to your mother that volunteering at the stables one day a week (or even half a day) will instill a good work ethic in you and teach you valuable stuff about how to get by in the workplace that will be useful in the future - and it also could get you references for when you need a job to support you in college (horsey or otherwise). Some places will even give you the occasional free lesson or ride but I wouldn't expect it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

And I think a good instructor will approve of you choosing lessons over the casual fun of camp - so don't worry about disappointing them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't cut off all your options for your future now! I don't know how old you are but as you get older you choose the options for your life. 

I'm at university and I make time for my horse. It's about the choices you make in your life. Some people spend their money and time on alcohol or partying or fashion, it's just choices people make. 

In your situation I'd go for the lessons.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

vergo97 said:


> The reason I want to learn about horse care is that I would love to loan a horse one day.


vergo, the best way to learn the care (without owning a horse :wink: ) would be to offer help in barn you take lessons or volunteer in a respected horse rescue. If your mom is concerned about commitment you can always try the road of rescue: at least those in my area are not very restricted to when you come, and there is ALWAYS something to do and learn when you are in stable. 

You can also do reading on horse care etc.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Do you have grandparents? Grandparents can be pretty amazing, and really surprise you, especially if you offer to pull weeds, wash cars, and scrub toilets! Or even neighbors. If you can get 4 neighbors to pay you $10 for washing their car once a week, would that cover your six weeks of lessons?


----------



## vergo97 (Dec 23, 2010)

My mum said that when I'm at uni I'll only have enough money to take care of myself. :?

She wont let my help out at the stables because she also says it will retrict what the family are able to do, like days out and weekends away because I will have to make a commitment to be there every week. I'm not sure what I can say to that. 

I'll see if there are any horse rescues around, I think I might have to be 16 to be there on my own (I'm 14), but I'll check. 

I'll tell the stable owner during my next lesson that I can't go because I would have to miss out on 6 weeks worth of lessons. 

It's my birthday in August so I'll ask for some horse books. 

My grandparents live three hours away and I hardy ever see them, so I wont be getting anything off them for my riding. 

I can try to earn money for lessons, I have been trying to raise money all year (fundraisng for a school trip) but it can be difficult, especially because I'm quite young.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I think at your age things can be especially hard. You're independently minded but still very reliant on your parents for many things. 

Mums say a lot of things, and its true, at university money can be pretty tight, but it's hardly a be all and end all. I'm at uni now and people have let me ride their horses for free, and there are often exchanges that people can offer. Not to mention paid employment. I wouldn't worry about all that now, university is way off, you have no idea where you'll go or what you'll do or anything really, it's way too far off. You'll be surprised how quickly your grand plans change in ways you would never have guessed. 

While you generally make a commitment at a stable, they're not going to be upset if you have to skip some, after all you're a volunteer. You could choose to go there at a time where you are unlikely to have other commitments - like there probably aren't many family outings at 7am on a Saturday morning, or straight after school one day of a week. 

Keep going on with your lessons and later on, when you can get a job and drive, you can start to make more opportunities for yourself. 

I think taking lessons is a good choice


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmm. This a tough one. 

Is there any way you could find a different camp? Most of the ones around my area are at least six days long. There are some available for more advanced riders, too. 

I will admit that consistent lessons are better for learning how to ride.

However, if you really want to learn things about basic horse care, a horse camp is probably one of the best ways to go. 

If you have a choice, a camp where you go to a place and sleep over there would probably be your best bet. 

I have very fond memories of horse camp that I will probably never forget. It's simply a blast, even if you're advanced compared to other people. That's how my cousin and I were at last year's horse camp. There's something to be said about being able to help people and having fun relaxing! 

If you go alone, you'll meet new people. I'm very shy too, and the first time I was away from home for more than three days was at my first sleep-away horse camp. I hung out with the group I was with and had fun!

I totally understand about your mom. It's been an adventure trying to get my parents to let me ride. Eventually, little by little, they let up! Tell your mom that a weekly commitment to the barn doesn't take a huge amount of time, unless your driving an hour to get there or something. Tell her that it is very possible for children to be at the barn even if the family isn't horsey. It just takes a little time and effort from either her or your Dad to drive you, which I don't think is too much to ask.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Money is tight for a lot of college students, but it you learn to ride well enough, you might be able to either pick up some cash or to get some free rides - I'm on vacation right now, and I don't want my horse to stand around in the paddock for a week getting lazy and losing his conditioning, so I pay someone to ride him. Not a lot, but it makes a difference to her, and I know that I'm getting him a quality ride and it takes the worry away from me. I know I'm not alone in this, either. A friend of mine who was in medical school (talk about time-consuming and expensive!) still had time to go exercise horses every week for a woman who had a string of 5 or 6 foxhunting horses, and not enough time to work all of them regularly.

It sounds like your mom isn't horsey at all, which is why she doesn't know about these things - don't worry about what is going to happen in the future.

Also, it's difficult right now (14 and 15 are two of the hardest ages to be, I think) but once you're a little older, you could get work mucking stalls and such, and instead of being a "hobby" like it is now, it would be a "job". My parents aren't horsey at all, and they don't really approve of time-consuming hobbies, but they *totally* understood "get a job". So that might work for you in the longer run. At least your folks will get you lessons - mine wouldn't even go that far.

Where there is a will, there is a way.


----------

